# Kann keine DVDs/CDs mehr brennen(K3B)[SOLVED]

## November Rain

Nun, ich hab vor kurzem so einiges in meinen PC ausgetauscht, darunter auch mein Mainboard und den Brenner. Vor dem Wechsel lief alles tadellos, konnte DVDs lesen und schreiben sowie Filme gucken. Nun hab ich im Zuge der Umrüstung eine IDE Platte rausgeworfen und den Brenner an ihrer Stelle an Primary Master(einziges IDE Gerät). Der Brenner wird von K3b richtig erkannt(/dev/hda) und in den Optionen auch angezeigt. Es handelt sich um einen LG GSA-H42L LightScribe, das Mainboard ist ein DFI Infinity NForce 4 Ultra. Die SATA Festplatten wurden nicht gewechselt und stammen noch aus der vorherigen(funktionierenden) Konfiguration, das System wurde also nicht verändert(lediglich der Kernel auf die Hardware abgestimmt).

Statt die Medien zu brennen bekomme ich schon vor dem eigentlichen Brennvorgang einen Read/Write error.(selbst beim Simulieren)

Folgendes habe ich bereits probiert:

 - Firmwareupdate unter Windows(Konnte das Gerät vorher unter Windows nicht nutzen, obwohl ich mit ihm Windows in stallieren konnte)

 - geprüft ob ich in der cdrom Gruppe bin, ja bin ich

 - als Root wie als User versucht zu brennen

 - DAO als Schreibvariante

 - Die aktuellste(~unstable) Version von K3B

 - ISO Datei von CD-ROM/DVD erstellen(klappt)

 - Tempverzeichnis auf /tmp/ sowie /home/*USER*/ gelegt, ohne Erfolg

Hab ich vielleicht was vergessen?

Da es sich wohl um ein Hardwarefehler handelt setzte ich das Thema mit vorbehalt auf SOLVED.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

benutzt du app-cdr/cdrtools oder app-cdr/cdrkit als Backend für k3b? Je nachdem, was du verwendest, versuche auch mal das andere Paket. Keine Sorge, k3b kommt mit beiden Backends klar.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## tgurr

Benutzt du denn auch die ~testing Version von cdrkit zu deinem ~testing k3b?

Poste doch mal die genaue Fehlermeldung.

----------

## November Rain

So hab mal 3 Screenshots vom Vorgang gemacht.

[img]http://www.abload.de/thumb/k3b4sh.png[/img]

[img]http://www.abload.de/thumb/k3b2nru.png[/img]

[img]http://www.abload.de/thumb/k3b37mg.png[/img]

Das Problem trat auch mit der stable Version von K3B auf, deswegen hab ich ja eiglt gewechselt.

Ich hab folgendes bis jetzt genutzt:

```

[I] app-cdr/cdrtools

     Available versions:  2.01-r1 2.01.01_alpha10 2.01.01_alpha25 ~2.01.01_alpha27 ~2.01.01_alpha30

     Installed versions:  2.01.01_alpha25(19:14:33 13.05.2007)(unicode)

     Homepage:            http://cdrecord.berlios.de/

     Description:         A set of tools for CD/DVD reading and recording, including cdrecord

```

Beim versuch as cdrkit zu emergen passiert folgendes:

```

Horst michel # emerge --pretend cdrkit

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.6  USE="unicode -hfs"

[blocks B     ] app-cdr/cdrtools (is blocking app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.6)

[blocks B     ] app-cdr/cdrkit (is blocking app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha25)

```

----------

## nikaya

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beim versuch as cdrkit zu emergen passiert folgendes:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

cdrtools deinstallieren.

----------

## November Rain

Unter Windows schlägt es ebenfalls fehl, nero bringt folgenden Log:

```

19:27:35   #22 SCSI -1024 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436

   SCSI Exec, HA 0, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0BDA0000

   Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)

   HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)

   TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)

   Sense Key:  0x04 (KEY_HARDWARE_ERROR)

   Sense Code: 0x08

   Sense Qual: 0x03

   CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00 

   Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x04 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A 

               0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x08 0x03 

   

19:27:35   #23 CDR -1024 File Writer.cpp, Line 311

   Kommunikationsfehler

   

19:27:35   #24 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228

   all writers idle, stopping conversion

   

19:27:35   #25 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222

   conversion idle, stopping reader

   

19:27:35   #26 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2718

   EndDAO: Last written address was -1

   

19:27:59   #27 Phase 35 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832

   Abbruch der Simulation

```

----------

## tgurr

IDE-Kabel tauschen.  :Smile: 

----------

## November Rain

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> IDE-Kabel tauschen. 

 

Hab jetzt meinen alten Brenner rangehängt, der brennt mit dem selben IDE Kabel 1a.  :Sad: 

----------

